Ask HN: What are your hobbies? What do you do when you are not programming? - rayalez
======
DateK
From the money I saved from programming I have bought an old shop and turning
it now into an art gallery and a party space.

In the last few months I learned lot about plaster boards, concrete, garbage
disposal, construction law, etc.

Today at evening is the opening. My friend and colleague is a haykyo
photographer. He is exhibiting his photos, 40 people will come.

~~~
jfella5
Thats cool, where is your shop?

------
jasonkester
Quoting me, from five years ago (since I don't think I could say it any better
today):

Rock Climbing, Surfing and Traveling (to do the first two) have always had a
higher priority for me than programming computers, which would rank as my 4th
hobby that also happens to pay my rent.

I think the fact that most people classify those activities as "hobbies" says
a lot about the lives we construct for ourselves: Spend 50 weeks per year
doing something unpleasant so that you free up a couple weeks to do something
you actually enjoy. If you enjoy your hobby as much as you say, why not find a
way to devote at least half your time to it?

------
dangrossman
I foster kittens for the local SPCA until they're old enough to be adopted.

------
Jemaclus
I read a lot -- over 100 books in 2014. What can I say? Commuting by train
gives me plenty of time... It's also time to think: I've planned and written
two novellas, none published. I'm also a shitty writer. :) No full-length
novels, yet, but someday... Working on two new ones now, hopefully one will
turn into a real novel. We'll see.

In the last few years, I've taken up running and writing. I've run 10 half-
marathons. My fiance is a triathlete, so I help her train for her Ironman
competitions.

I go to Nerd Nite (sf.nerdnite.com or eastbay.nerdnite.com for you Bay Area
readers). Last night's was awesome -- who knew baseball, salami, and dynamite
were such interesting topics?

I cook as often as I can. I play guitar (very badly). I'm teaching myself
piano (also very badly). I'm planning a wedding and house-hunting at the same
time. It's so stressful, but the good kind.

My fiance and I like to hike and go to the SPCA and play with the dogs. We
people-watch at the park when the weather is nice. We plan monthly board game
nights with a close group of nerdy friends, and weekly happy hours (even
though I don't drink) with our more socially-minded friends.

It sounds like I do a lot, but that's because most days, when that clock hits
5:00, 5:30, maybe 6:00, depending on how busy I am at work, I'm out. My
philosophy is that work stays at work, and everything can wait until 8am
tomorrow morning, except major emergencies, which happens maybe once a year.
Work hard, play hard, do both separately. That's my philosophy.

------
thejrk
I turn a small profit by buying broken dirtbikes and fixing them to sell.
Working on a machine with my hands and not a keyboard is therapeutic.

~~~
caspercrf
Where do you live? I'm in SoCal and it's hard to find a used bike that I can
buy, fix, and sell for any profit. I love working on bikes to, I've been
parting out my old dirt bike that the motor blew on and it was more profitable
to part it out then it was to fix it and sell it as a running bike.

~~~
thejrk
I guess that's one plus to living in AR. :)

------
CamTin
Vodka is my main hobby, but I also dabble in beer and various cheeses.

~~~
stevekemp
I also enjoy a good cheese, but living in Scotland I stick to Whisky when it
comes to spirits.

But my main hobby is photographing cute people.

------
FeymanFan78
Music consisting of playing lead guitar in a band. Learning Voice, Drums and
Piano as well. Have goal of performing live acoustically on guitar and vocals.

------
enkiv2
I write fiction and make experimental music. (This bleeds into programming
time, because I also make generative fiction and generative music).

~~~
Stoo
I also write and make music, but not the generative kind. I'm interested in
the generative fiction, what do you use and how does that work? What kind of
stories come out of it?

------
sciencesama
I buy and sell stuff from craigs list to ebay when i am not programming, its
so much fun to see people buy stuff for a higher price... also i use
dealmoon.com to buy stuff for cheap and sell it for a higher price....

------
kayadx83
I'm in the hospital taking care of patients. And I do design for fun.

------
caspercrf
I ride dirt bikes and race motocross. I also have a KTM Super Duke that I ride
and commute with. I'm trying to find a way to make a business that has to do
with my hobbies but not actually open a shop. On top of that, I trade stocks,
futures, and options but nothing big, a couple grand to play with.

------
scmoore
I am learning to cook. I also work on bicycles for myself, friends and family
(I used to be a bicycle mechanic.)

------
mod
Lately I hike, play some video games, and I've been building bows.

Last summer I rode a motorcycle all the time--but I sold it this winter.

I also mix in pool and poker when I have time for it--I'm a high-level player
of both, better than I am at programming (my day job)!

------
penguinlinux
I love collecting old video game systems and games trying commodore 64
software on a real commodore 64 Playing with my raspberry py and arduino and
Basic stamp exercise. Reading about old technology old computers.

------
MollyR
I play piano and guitar. I've been trying learn how to paint recently.

------
evandena
Brewing and consuming beer.

------
tpae
I go mountaineering. It's very challenging and teaches you life skills outside
of a computer.

------
joss82
I'm playing deep, interesting video games.

Kerbal Space Program is one of my favourite.

Also I walk a lot in Paris and around.

------
yitchelle
Spend time with my kids and wife.

------
hmahonen
Reading, exercising and when weather allows, jumping out of perfectly good
airplanes.

